# Vaping CBD E-liquid.



## MRHarris1

Good day all,

I would like to know your thoughts on CBD E-liquids.

I've done a bit of research and have found the below stated befits of using it in most articles:

Relaxation
Comfort
Pain relief
Less anxiety
Improved mood
Sleepiness (in high doses)
Alertness (in low doses)
My questions:

Does it work?
 If Yes what Brands would you recommend and what Mg's? 
Thanking you all in advance for your input and thoughts on the matter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke187

good topic, just subscribing to get more info as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## M.Adhir

800mg made me sleep very well the time i used it.

The missus is currently using it daily and it seems to keep alot of the anxiety at bay (and she sleeps better which im sure is a result of less anxiety)- running it in a squonk mod at about 20w on a 0,7 build on a skyfall.
She uses about 2ml a day, 4 or 5 of her "vape breaks" are with this.
Im mixing it in at 20% in 3mg juice with some nic bumper to keep it around 3mg after dilution with the cbd.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Congrats on making the first CBD post since the rules changed to allow it. 

I have tested CBD a few times since it started appearing on the scene... personally I don't think it works for me but some people swear by it. One thing is for sure it's creating a whole new market for the vape scene. I'm going to be really interested to see what others that have tried it think.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Lawrence A

M.Adhir said:


> Im mixing it in at 20% in 3mg juice with some nic bumper to keep it around 3mg after dilution with the cbd.



If you don't mind me asking, are you mixing straight CBD isolate into DIY juice - if so, where do you get the isolate from?

Or are you mixing an already made CBD juice (such as a store bought juice) with another bottle of non-CBD juice?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CaliGuy

CBD oil and eLiquid don’t work for me. Like @M.Adhir the oil has helped my wife immensely with migraines and anxiety however she has zero interest in vaping in any way or form.

A few people I know use CBD eLiquids and say they experience some of the effects listed by @MRHarris1.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mr. B

CaliGuy said:


> CBD oil and eLiquid don’t work for me. Like @M.Adhir the oil has helped my wife immensely with migraines and anxiety however she has zero interest in vaping in any way or form.
> 
> A few people I know use CBD eLiquids and say they experience some of the effects listed by @MRHarris1.
> 
> Each to their own, for me herb is best and has the most noticeable effects when smoked or eaten.


They don't work for me either. I got a 10 ml tester last year, used it thrice and it had no effect on me. I was looking for something to help with the occasional migraine but this was not it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mollie

Damm I'm lost here are you guys talking about weed liquid
Dont know what CBD even is lol

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## M.Adhir

The vaper said:


> Damm I'm lost here are you guys talking about weed liquid
> Dont know what CBD even is lol
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


Pretty much. But no THC so there's no high so to speak. Just relaxation.


----------



## Humbolt

But what about ejuice that does get you high?
Asking for a friend

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MRHarris1

Rob Fisher said:


> Congrats on making the first CBD post since the rules changed to allow it.
> 
> I have tested CBD a few times since it started appearing on the scene... personally I don't think it works for me but some people swear by it. One thing is for sure it's creating a whole new market for the vape scene. I'm going to be really interested to see what others that have tried it think.


I was waiting for the dreaded "Your Post have been removed due to....." 

Thank you for your input Mr Fisher.

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

Mr. B said:


> They don't work for me either. I got a 10 ml tester last year, used it thrice and it had no effect on me. I was looking for something to help with the occasional migraine but this was not it.



Get rid of the wife/girlfriend. Migraine problem solved 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## RainstormZA

Well for me, it helps with joint and muscular pain. Plus it helps me sleep like a champ at night. Sadly in the uk it’s illegal without a prescription.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Guys... please do not wander into THC territory... I see there are already a few attempts... this is a test of allowing CBD discussions and while I know we are all adults and can do whatever we want to in the privacy of our homes and we all have our standpoint on drugs we won't allow it on ECIGSSA for obvious reasons. This is the last time I mention it and will simply delete any mention of drugs.

Many thanks for understanding!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Wimmas

Also interested, but looking for opinions as the juice is expensive and I am more suspect of claims on this juice.

I recently saw Wayne Walker talking about making your own CBD juice, but where does one source the ingredients is the question.

I am part of a cycling forum and one of the cyclists was recently diagnosed with stage 4 colon cancer. He vapes CBD juice and it apparently helps.

I don't think it will work for the "stoners", but may be worth exploring as a pain remedy, relaxing agent and reducing stress/anxiety.

I said a few months back and stand with what I said - CBD / Cannabis is going to be the next big industry in this country. Unfortunately the big dogs are who will mostly benefit as it is going to be regulated - something which is also a "when" and not "if" for the vaping industry. 

Sent from my WAS-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## stevie g

What I've picked up after going deep into the subject is the following.

Target the issue.

Bad lungs = vape CBD
General body = oral drops
Lower digestive = suppositories

I've vaped some international CBD that definitely works and you get an effect.

Those markets are the first that legalised and pushed the research.

Locally we're on the cusp of a workable vapable system thanks to international research and development.

CBD isolate works for oral drops in MCT but for vaping standard isolate ain't gonna work.

Our market on CBD will develop once supply meets demand and currently our demand far outstrips supply especially the correct supply of CBD specifically on the vaping side.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MRHarris1

As @Wimmas stated " but may be worth exploring as a pain remedy, relaxing agent and reducing stress/anxiety".

This is my main reason for asking the questions.

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie

I looked into this CBD that's been discussed here and now I got some idea what it is 

I went to a vape shop In Pretoria a few weeks ago there you find cannabis e liquid
I didn't asked too much questions 

I know the oil is very good to some people and a cure for alot of things in the human body

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Humbolt said:


> But what about ejuice that does get you high?
> Asking for a friend



@Humbolt that's sceletium and sceletium is legal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

CBD is used mainly for relaxation and medical conditions.

For me, it helps to make me sleepy enough to go to bed at a reasonable hour. If I vape CBD (on its own, not added to juice), I think I vape too quickly - almost chain-vaping which is what I usually do with juice. That's not how CBD should be used. One should have just a little puff here and there. One shouldn't used more than XYZ (can't remember now) over an hour.

I much prefer the gummies. I can eat just one or two and that's it. 

It definitely helps for stress. A few weeks ago I put one of my doggies down and I was a wreck, but CBD helped me through the trauma.

I believe the balm is very good for aching muscles e.g. after a good work-out, or a long cycle ride. Someone I know is a personal trainer and he said a lot of the gym people use it.

*EDIT:* I've been told that CBD should not be vaped at higher than 20W. Anything above that burns the CBD, rendering it ineffective.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Capetonians:

A CBD shop is going to open ... Where? in the CBD of course! 
Here is the article.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

The vaper said:


> Damm I'm lost here are you guys talking about weed liquid
> Dont know what CBD even is lol
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



CBD is the medicinal part of the other stuff. 

Essentially, CBD comes from the same plant is the other stuff, (we many not discuss the other stuff, but from different leaves. It is *not* the same as the other stuff at all, as it doesn't contain enough of the substance (which begins with the letter T, but we may not discuss this substance either) which makes one high.

Some CBD contains no T ... at all (or so they say) but apparently there are always trace elements of T... in CBD.

All that I can say is that it definitely does *not* make one high. It's used for stress, anxiety, insomnia and various other medical conditions

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

I have CBD capsules (CBD Isolate mixed with other oils) that I drink for my chronic back pain and it helps immensely. Used to live on 2x Tramasets and an Arcoxia a day and that all but ruined my stomach. Proper CBD is a great medicinal supplement, and I can highly (no pun intended) recommend it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre

Interesting discussion. My sister is a holistic practitioner and uses ganja extensively. As a result I have read up about it a bit and experimented with it a bit. 

Many believe that the whole product is the most beneficial. Others say that CBD alone is as good.

For those odd nights that I can feel sleep is going to evade me I first tried some ganja in vape format. I tried both whole product juice and CBD only juice. None had any effect for me - contrary to popular opinion that the fastest intake is via vaping. In fact all the juices scratched my throat, which was the end of this experiment for me. As @Hooked says above one should vape same at very low power in something like a Joyetech Ego AIO Eco. The juice (at 33 mg CBD per ml) I enjoyed most (from @Sir Vape) was the one pictured below.




Then I tried some whole product capsules (mixed in coconut oil) at various strengths. They worked, but the side effects of the non-CBD component I did not like.

Next was some drops of Cibdol's CBD oil (at 100 mg CBD per ml), which worked a charm. Their CBD oils contain no psychoactive cannabinoids.




Shortly thereafter I came across Cibdol's Liposomal CBD (at 40 mg CBD per ml). The liposomal technology enhances the bioavailability of the CBD - thus requiring lower strengths. For me the liposomal CBD is more effective and a bit cheaper. Many vitamin and other supplements, using this technology, are now becoming available. 




For external use, in my limited experience, the whole product or just the non-CBD component is better. For skin treatment I mix a little bit of the black stuff with Jojoba oil, Baobab oil, Almond oil, Coconut oil, Ginger, DMSO and Frankincense resin. 

For pain relief I found the Panacea balm below to be excellent. It contains Hemp Oil, Cannabis Oil, Coconut Oil, Shea Butter, Essential Oils of Lavender, Eucalyptus, Rosemary and Peppermint. 




CBD = Cannabidiol, not psychoactive.
T.. = Tetrahydrocannabinol, the principal psychoactive constituent.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 8


----------



## Hooked

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I have CBD capsules (CBD Isolate mixed with other oils) that I drink for my chronic back pain and it helps immensely. Used to live on 2x Tramasets and an Arcoxia a day and that all but ruined my stomach. Proper CBD is a great medicinal supplement, and I can highly (no pun intended) recommend it.



I agree that it helps with chronic back pain @Dela Rey Steyn. I know someone who used to be on so much pain medication but since he started vaping CBD he doesn't take meds anymore.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Hooked said:


> CBD is used mainly for relaxation and medical conditions.
> 
> I much prefer the gummies. I can eat just one or two and that's it.



Forgot to post pics, but here they are.




And these are CBD gummies with vitamins. @Andre are these, or something similar, what you were referring to?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Andre said:


> As @Hooked says above one should vape same at very low power in something like a Joyetech Ego AIO Eco. The juice (at 33 mg CBD per ml) I enjoyed most (from @Sir Vape) was the one pictured below.
> 
> View attachment 171749
> 
> 
> Then I tried some whole product capsules (mixed in coconut oil) at various strengths. They worked, but the side effects of the non-CBD component I did not like.
> 
> Next was some drops of Cibdol's CBD oil (at 100 mg CBD per ml), which worked a charm. Their CBD oils contain no psychoactive cannabinoids.
> 
> View attachment 171752
> 
> 
> Shortly thereafter I came across Cibdol's Liposomal CBD (at 40 mg CBD per ml). The liposomal technology enhances the bioavailability of the CBD - thus requiring lower strengths. For me the liposomal CBD is more effective and a bit cheaper. Many vitamin and other supplements, using this technology, are now becoming available.
> 
> View attachment 171753
> 
> 
> For external use, in my limited experience, the whole product or just the non-CBD component is better. For skin treatment I mix a little bit of the black stuff with Jojoba oil, Baobab oil, Almond oil, Coconut oil, Ginger, DMSO and Frankincense resin.
> 
> For pain relief I found the Panacea balm below to be excellent. It contains Hemp Oil, Cannabis Oil, Coconut Oil, Shea Butter, Essential Oils of Lavender, Eucalyptus, Rosemary and Peppermint.
> 
> View attachment 171754
> 
> 
> CBD = Cannabidiol, not psychoactive.
> T.. = Tetrahydrocannabinol, the principal psychoactive constituent.



Most informative, thanks @Andre. You mentioned the EGO AIO ECO and that is what I've used when I vaped CBD. A few people whom I know also use it. I daresay any pod device would be suitable as well.

You mentioned that the Koi is at 33 mg CBD per ml, but the bottle says 1000mg. I assume then that the strength of the entire bottle is 1000mg? That's pretty high though. The first time that I vaped CBD I used an 800mg and it really knocked me out!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Humbolt

Hooked said:


> Forgot to post pics, but here they are.
> 
> View attachment 171832
> 
> 
> And these are CBD gummies with vitamins. @Andre are these, or something similar, what you were referring to?
> 
> View attachment 171833


Where did you buy these gummies @Hooked ?
What did it cost and do these actually work for any pain?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Hooked said:


> Forgot to post pics, but here they are.
> 
> View attachment 171832
> 
> 
> And these are CBD gummies with vitamins. @Andre are these, or something similar, what you were referring to?
> 
> View attachment 171833


No, I have never tried CBD gummies, with or without vitamins. I was referring to vitamins and other supplements using the liposomal technology. See www.lipolife.co.za for more information.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre

Hooked said:


> Most informative, thanks @Andre. You mentioned the EGO AIO ECO and that is what I've used when I vaped CBD. A few people whom I know also use it. I daresay any pod device would be suitable as well.
> 
> You mentioned that the Koi is at 33 mg CBD per ml, but the bottle says 1000mg. I assume then that the strength of the entire bottle is 1000mg? That's pretty high though. The first time that I vaped CBD I used an 800mg and it really knocked me out!!


Yeah, a per ml strength is a better indicator as bottle sizes differ.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Humbolt said:


> Where did you buy these gummies @Hooked ?
> What did it cost and do these actually work for any pain?



@Humbolt I have no idea if they work for pain, but when I see someone in my area, who uses CBD for pain, I'll give him a few to try, as I'd also like to know, just out of interest.

I buy them from eCiggies, who has a range of various CBD products. Here is the link.


----------



## Humbolt

Hooked said:


> @Humbolt I have no idea if they work for pain, but when I see someone in my area, who uses CBD for pain, I'll give him a few to try, as I'd also like to know, just out of interest.
> 
> I buy them from eCiggies, who has a range of various CBD products. Here is the link.


THanks @Hooked, would appreciate that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BeaLea

I recently bought the exclamation cbd. Only to realise that my small pod device has no coils, haha. Trust my luck. 
I'm currently vaping on a zeus dual with hell vape fused Claptons. I did read to not smoke above 20w, but this is a struggle on my set up. Am I able to smoke it a bit higher without burning the cbd and wasting the juice?

I did notice that the bottle states that it's designed for high resistance vapes. But I'm honestly beyond cluess now. Any help would be extremely appreciated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

BeaLea said:


> I recently bought the exclamation cbd. Only to realise that my small pod device has no coils, haha. Trust my luck.
> I'm currently vaping on a zeus dual with hell vape fused Claptons. I did read to not smoke above 20w, but this is a struggle on my set up. Am I able to smoke it a bit higher without burning the cbd and wasting the juice?
> 
> I did notice that the bottle states that it's designed for high resistance vapes. But I'm honestly beyond cluess now. Any help would be extremely appreciated


Hi. I think above 20w on an mtl setup they mean.
I vape MTL liquids on a DL setup up to 30w, but above 25w is sometimes pushing it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## BeaLea

Resistance said:


> Hi. I think above 20w on an mtl setup they mean.
> I vape MTL liquids on a DL setup up to 30w, but above 25w is sometimes pushing it.



OK perfect, I shall try play with it again tomorrow evening. I will take it up to 25w and see what happens. Alternatively, I'll just keep the juice for when I can use it on a mtl setup. Thank you

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

BeaLea said:


> OK perfect, I shall try play with it again tomorrow evening. I will take it up to 25w and see what happens. Alternatively, I'll just keep the juice for when I can use it on a mtl setup. Thank you


What resistance coils are you using?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1

Just chiming in here, you can sub-ohm CBD but in my experience it can be quite throaty. 
Also a lot of CBD liquids are high PG so keep that in mind as well.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## BeaLea

Resistance said:


> What resistance coils are you using?


 I am using the hellvape fused clapton I belive on the dual its .10

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BeaLea

method1 said:


> Just chiming in here, you can sub-ohm CBD but in my experience it can be quite throaty.
> Also a lot of CBD liquids are high PG so keep that in mind as well.



Thank you for chiming in  yeah I have definitely noticed that it's very throaty. Will definitely keep the higher PG in mind.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

BeaLea said:


> I am using the hellvape fused clapton I belive on the dual its .10


0.1is a bit rough for DL at 25w. I normally vape from 2.5 up , but were all not the same and if it works for you then go for it.
Maybe because it's a dual coil that it doesn't feel like anything to you. I suggest taking it up little at a time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BeaLea

Resistance said:


> 0.1is a bit rough for DL at 25w. I normally vape from 2.5 up , but were all not the same and if it works for you then go for it.
> Maybe because it's a dual coil that it doesn't feel like anything to you. I suggest taking it up little at a time.



I usually vape from about 2.0, but had to use these claptons cos I didn't think of buying more before lockdown, haha. I think you're right that It doesn't feel like anything cos of the dual coil. 
I'll maybe see what I have lurking in my box of vape history and see if something isn't a better fit for this cbd juice.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

BeaLea said:


> I usually vape from about 2.0, but had to use these claptons cos I didn't think of buying more before lockdown, haha. I think you're right that It doesn't feel like anything cos of the dual coil.
> I'll maybe see what I have lurking in my box of vape history and see if something isn't a better fit for this cbd juice.


Or try one coil in the meantime. (Suggesting not saying)

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BeaLea

Resistance said:


> Or try one coil in the meantime. (Suggesting not saying)



I think I will give that a go. I do have a few spare atty's that I'll be able to throw a single coil in  thanks for the suggestion, I didn't even think of that

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BeaLea

A little update. I found the smok priv one that literally saved my life in Edinburgh when my squonk died. Forgot I owned it. Luckily I had a few Aio 0.23 coils left. The CBD juice works well in the little priv, not throaty at all

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

BeaLea said:


> A little update. I found the smok priv one that literally saved my life in Edinburgh when my squonk died. Forgot I owned it. Luckily I had a few Aio 0.23 coils left. The CBD juice works well in the little priv, not throaty at all


Happy you could make it work for you. Vape on!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Bread rabbit

BeaLea said:


> I recently bought the exclamation cbd. Only to realise that my small pod device has no coils, haha. Trust my luck.
> I'm currently vaping on a zeus dual with hell vape fused Claptons. I did read to not smoke above 20w, but this is a struggle on my set up. Am I able to smoke it a bit higher without burning the cbd and wasting the juice?
> 
> I did notice that the bottle states that it's designed for high resistance vapes. But I'm honestly beyond cluess now. Any help would be extremely appreciated


Have you tried using Tc mode and looking up the volcanoe vape temp chart? (P.s Can we talk about this juice here now?)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger

My wife has back pain that can keep her up at night. We tried a cbd vape juice from a well known distributor that was marketed as FECO (full extract cannabis oil). This was supposed to be high cbd low thc. We tried this in various devices from mtl high ohm to low ohm. The only thing that had any effect whatsoever was on a dripper. This however chewed the juice at such a rate as to make it far too expensive. She is also not a smoker or vaper so struggled with the exercise. The effects however were such that on the dripper she managed to get more sleep than usual.
From there we went to a vaporizer which most definitely has reduced the pain to a much more manageable level and she does not need daily.

Reactions: Like 5


----------

